# Was wird ich Spielen von der CPU und was von der GPU berechnet?



## Thetiga (23. Oktober 2017)

Hi

Was übernimmt in Spielen welche aufgaben?  Was berechnet in der regel die GPU und was die CPU und warum? Könnten das theoretisch beide?


----------



## cozma (23. Oktober 2017)

Die Frage ist einfach und zugleich auch schwer zu beantworten, u.a. wird durch die CPU die KI, große Teile der Physic wie z.B. Kollisionsdaten etc. berechnet, weiterhin verteilt Sie die Aufgaben für die GPU, diese ist
grob gesagt für das sichtbare Ergebnis verantwortlich, jedoch sind moderne GPUs auch in der Lager Physicdaten zu berechnen. Man kann also sagen das es gewisse Aufgaben gibt die immer von der CPU berechnet
werden und welche die generell von der GPU berechnet werden aber dies hängt von vielen Faktoren wie z.B. der genutzten Game-Engine und der Programmierung ab und ist letzenende von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich.


----------

